# A couple of questions!



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

How do I embed a YouTube video in to a post? I've tried a few different methods and can't seem to do it..

And also how does one become a gold or platinum member? Is it based on reputation, post count or how long you have been a registered member?

Thanks.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> How do I embed a YouTube video in to a post? I've tried a few different methods and can't seem to do it..
> 
> And also how does one become a gold or platinum member? Is it based on reputation, post count or how long you have been a registered member?
> 
> Thanks.


when you reply to posts click the insert other media and insert from url, thats what works for me.

and gold, platinum is amount of posts.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> How do I embed a YouTube video in to a post? I've tried a few different methods and can't seem to do it..
> 
> And also how does one become a gold or platinum member? Is it based on reputation, post count or how long you have been a registered member?
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure on how to do the video. But to become a g

Gold member you need to get to 1000 posts.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

To embed a YouTube video I usually just paste the link and the press return or space and it usually just pops up, doesn't work on some vids tho..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Plate said:


> To embed a YouTube video I usually just paste the link and the press return or space and it usually just pops up, doesn't work on some vids tho..


Strange.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> when you reply to posts click the insert other media and insert from url, thats what works for me.
> 
> and *gold, platinum is amount of posts*.


And time served


----------

